# accident Camino de Encanto Redondo Beach?



## jlyle

4/3/2011 - There was an auto/bicycle accident on Camino de Encanto (Redondo Beach)this morning about 7:15. Anyone have any information on what happened and how the cyclist is doing?


----------



## pcparlorman

The rider was Adam Rybicki who was riding with the 7am doctors ride from Malaga Cove. He was hit head on by a car driven by a 19 year old female who was intocicated and arrested at the scene. The car with 5 drunk teenage occupants was heading up Encanto at 30+ mph while the doctors group just started the descent at 20+ mph. As car veered to the wrong side of the road, Adam attempted to avoid it by going left.

The driver swerved just as she approached the group just missing the lead riders Mike Barr, Doug Castele, + and hit Adam directly. He went head first into the windshield and landed on the side of the road in what was described by witnesses as as "pretzel". The car, front end mangled, skidded as she came to a stop, but not before hitting John Thompson who was right behind Adam. John wound up at Torrance Memorial with a broken hand... Adam (who we just left at the hospital) is in the trauma center at Harbor in a coma, bleeding on his brain, cracked skull, broken shoulder, 5 broken ribs, punctured lung, broken ankle, broken femur. As of this posting surgery cannot be perfomed until they relieve the pressure on his brain. in addition, they have been giving him transfusions all day as they cannot figure out where the excessive loss of blood is occurring.

I can only say it was divine intervention that spared the rest of the group from such tragedy. And as I sit here replying to this post, it is only the rules of this site that hold me back from typing how I really feel about that F_____ B_____. I just wish I could have been there when she awoke in a cell from her drunken stupor, as she was emotionless when they cuffed her at the scene.

It's been a long day....if you're looking for an update please email me at [email protected].

Tony


----------



## jlyle

Thank you, Tony. I arrived on the scene just moments after the crash, before EMS arrived, but didn't want to get in the way. My thoughts and prayers are with Adam, John and all of you who witnessed this needless crime.


----------



## tom_h

pcparlorman said:


> ...And as I sit here replying to this post, it is only the rules of this site that hold me back from typing how I really feel about that F_____ B_____. I just wish I could have been there when she awoke in a cell from her drunken stupor, as she was emotionless when they cuffed her at the scene....


No such luck -- yet. Daily Breeze newspaper reports:

- - - - - - - - - 
http://www.dailybreeze.com/ci_17771167

*Drunk driving suspect in *
*Torrance crash with *
*cyclists has prior *
*citations*

A young Rancho 
Palos Verdes woman arrested on suspicion 
of driving drunk and running into bicyclists 
in the Hollywood Riviera section of 
Torrance has a record of speeding, records 
showed Monday. Jaclyn Andrea Garcia, 19, 
has a valid driver's license, but has had 
four convictions for driving offenses since 
2009, including three for speeding, ...

... Police arrested 
her on suspicion of driving under the 
influence. Records show she was released 
from the Torrance jail Sunday evening 
after posting $100,000 bail. ...
- - - - - - - - - 

It seems clear to me, this Garcia girl perpetrator has parent(s) who did a pathetic job of "raising" her -- if you can call it that -- and ought to be partly culpable ... they keep letting the girl drive even though she's had 4 convictions since age 17. The parents probably fronted the $100K bail money, too.


----------



## tom_h

Photo of the perpetrator, Jaclyn Garcia :
http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-teen-dui-crash-cyclists,0,1450279.story


----------



## il sogno

Four drunk driving convictions at age nineteen. :speechless:


----------



## tober1

How does this girl have a valid license? This infuriates me. Put here away. Toss the key.


----------



## Doolab

il sogno said:


> Four drunk driving convictions at age nineteen. :speechless:


Not quite.. She has four prior convictions for unsafe driving & speeding, and failing to obey signs types of moving violations. Article here
This is her first DUI. Here's a picture of the DUI perpetrator. Video report can be seen here as well..

Imagine, 5 girls in the car (probably all are adults like the 19yr/old driver), and not one shred of common sense or responsibility among them to stop her from driving a car while drunk. Losers!

Regardless, I want to see the driver get the maximum punishment the law allows to teach her and others like her to drive responsibly. 
I also think the 4 other passengers in the car should also shoulder some responsibility for getting in the car instead of stopping her from driving.


----------



## choyado

It's not just drunk drivers. Some people go insane whenever they get behind the wheel of a car. A psychiatric evaluation should be part of the drivers test. Drivers licenses are are handed out like food samples at Costco, it shouldn't be that easy to get a license. This girl should have had her license taken away long ago.


----------



## ptfmb71

This makes me sick to my stomach. The name sounds familiar (I think I met him at the Mullholland Challenge).

My best wishes are with him and his family

That F___ B____!!!!!


----------



## pcparlorman

*Adam Update 04/10/2011 - 4:15PM*

After spending the last week at the hospital with Barbara & Peter (Adam's wife & son) and a number of hours at his bedside in the trauma center, my anger just seems multiple itself with ever tear I shed. What the **** did he do to deserve this!! And why the **** is that remorseless ***** still walking around free – maybe driving and partying??

Adam was only out for an easy Sunday morning recovery ride with the DOCTOR’S GROUP, and now he's lying in a hospital bed with tubes and wires coming out of him, medical equipment all around - beeping and monitoring his vital signs. I can’t wrap my head around the senselessness of him paying for her ****-up, and I truly wish I had something positive to say about his condition, but unfortunately I don't.

My Saturday (04/09) was spent riding the Mulholland Double Century, 209 miles....16,500+ feet of climbing... the day/ride dedicated to my fallen comrade who should have been riding the San Diego Gran Fondo this morning with the rest of our friends. My ride of less than 16 hours earned me a Planet Ultra tee shirt which I dedicated to, and left draped over Adam’s cooling blanket as I just left the hospital.

On my way back into town this morning, I couldn't stop thinking/hoping/wishing that with the hours of praying I did during the ride, I would find him eyes open and somewhat responsive. Instead what I found was Barbara by Adam's side in tears... they had performed a tracheotomy. Friday I had stopped in for a visit before heading out of town and he was breathing on his own; now he’s on a ventilator. He is still in a coma, has a fever, his femur surgery has now gotten infected delaying an MRI and the orthopedic surgery required to fix his broken ankle. Hopefully tonight sometime they will be able to verify if his leg is infected, and if not proceed with working on his ankle.

It is heart-wrenching to see him laying there so helpless, and not a dam thing any of us can do about it. The one thought that we all do share is “That could have been anyone of us!”

It’s become a full time job trying to keep everyone updated as to Adam’s progress; especially when so many from outside our regular distribution groups have contacted me. If you’re looking for an update, please visit the website we’ve created to post his status on a daily basis. At least I’m hoping to get it updated daily…

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/adamrybicki/


----------



## tom_h

Thanks for the update ... many of us So Bay cyclists are deeply saddened, and hoping for the best ...


----------



## rward325

This is so senseless! Having grown up in West L.A./Santa Monica I feel a kinship. My prayers go out to Adam's family and I pray for his recovery as well.


----------



## Hood Ormanent

thank you for your update and all that you are doing for them. Its truly a horrible situation.


----------



## redondoaveb

Read in the paper today that the girl (Jaclyn Andrea Garcia) received a one year sentence and five years probation for this despicable act.


----------



## todayilearned

redondoaveb said:


> Read in the paper today that the girl (Jaclyn Andrea Garcia) received a one year sentence and five years probation for this despicable act.


I don't understand how she only gets 1 year?

I can bet if she had hit another car and caused this much damage to another driver she would get more...


----------

